
How Forbes failed: 6 ways publishers can stop ad blockers stealing their revenue - huiyilee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/forbes-failed-6-real-ways-publishers-stop-ad-blockers-stealing-revenue
======
eva1984
They didn't fail.

Don't forget how many publishers now hide their content behind paywall, and
there are more and more of them. How is that better than anti ad blocker?

